# Diez ideas para el uso de la cámara digital



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola, he armado un popurrí con aplicaciones que pueden darse a la cámara digital en el laboratorio de ciencias naturales, sumado a primeros pasos en uso de software que estan preparados para esos fines, tales como Tracker. 
No es nada del otro mundo, pero puede servir para reemplazar muchos sensores, estoy a la espera de una cámara de alta velocidad que adquirí y esta trancada en la aduana de mi país, con ella voy a realizar otras pruebas.
Pongo algunas puntos del trabajo que podrán ver en detalle en el blog
*Midiendo el tiempo de un suceso
Medición de velocidad y aceleración*
*Graficando trayectorias de cuerpos usando un video*





*Midiendo la energía de partículas aceleradas
Analizando espectros*




*Analizando simulaciones en cámara lenta*




*Efecto estroboscópico*




*Fotografías en infrarrojo*




*Usando la cámara con el microscopio
Aplicaciones para celulares y tablet con la cámara (Android)*
El trabajo completo aca: http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2014/01/29/un-poderoso-aliado-del-laboratorio-la-cmara-digital/


----------

